# RecipeDB - Australian Pale Ale



## Bogan333 (13/11/12)

Australian Pale Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The True Recipe As you can not match up On this Site22/07/2012Grain Bill6.8kg BR Pale Ale MALT600g BM Wheat Pale MALT315gm WY Cara Munich T1 MaltHop BillPOR Pellets 35g 90min's BoilPOR Pellets 21g 15 min's BoilEast Kent Golding 18g 15 min's BoilGalaxy Pellet 10g 2 min's BoilSouthern Hallertau 25g 2 min's BoilWhirlfloc 1 Talbet 30 min's boilCoopers Pale Ale bottle yeast with two cups of water and 1/2 cup of DMEBatch size 29.0LOG 1.040FG 1.008ABV 4.5EBC 13.4IBU 40.1Efficiency 70%BU:GU Ratio 0.69Balance Vale 1.59Boil Time 90 min'sFermentation Temperature 18cPrimary 7 daysKegged and bottled 29/07/2012    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.8 kg BB Pale Malt    0.6 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.315 kg Weyermann Caramunich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 90mins)    25 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 2mins)    21 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 15mins)    10 g Super Alpha (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 2mins)    8 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     15 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         29L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.063 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 38.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.12%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 29L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Yob (13/11/12)

is this supposed to be English or Australian? The topic title is Australian but the Recipe states English :blink: 

Im assuming that this is not supposed to be to style? FG for an Aus Pale is 1004-1006, the FG you are showing is 1016?

The late hops seem to be out of place (according to style in AABC), if you have not downloaded the style guidelines I'd suggest you do.

Im confused... the brewing notes dont match the Recipe notes... ke?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bogan333 (13/11/12)

Yes Australian but on here there was no Subtype for Australian Pale Ale the FG was 1.008 The progarm on this site came it as 1.016 with the hops I ran out of POR so I throw in some Southern Hallertau and Galaxy


----------



## manticle (13/11/12)

The recipe db is pretty limited in terms of ingredients and calculates FG its own way (almost always incorrectly).
Beer has aussie base malt, yeast and aussie hops so style schmyle Yob. Aussie pale is such a new addition to AABC that it needs room for expansion. BJCp and AABC guides are intended to continually evolve and there's no rule that says hb needs to adhere - it's just a way of giving homebrew comps a set standard for judging.

What's the mash temp George?


----------



## Bogan333 (13/11/12)

manticle said:


> The recipe db is pretty limited in terms of ingredients and calculates FG its own way (almost always incorrectly).
> Beer has aussie base malt, yeast and aussie hops so style schmyle Yob. Aussie pale is such a new addition to AABC that it needs room for expansion. BJCp and AABC guides are intended to continually evolve and there's no rule that says hb needs to adhere - it's just a way of giving homebrew comps a set standard for judging.
> 
> What's the mash temp George?


mash temp 66 to 67c for 1 hour


----------

